# Your thoughts on Diesel Truck.....



## dmwz71

I am thinking about buying a new-to-me truck. I am thinking about getting a 3/4 ton diesel powered 4WD crew cab (not extended cab or quad cab) pickup. I have all but ruled out the Ford Super Duty, but only because they get stolen so frequently. I would like some input from those who have real life experience with the Chevy and the Dodge Ram diesels. It wil be used mainly for traveling throughout Texas, visiting places we have always wanted to see and visit, and some excursions out of state as well. I will be towing very little (if any); I am looking at diesels as I know they will last longer, and in the event of natural disaster (hurricanes, etc) or other fuel shortages, diesel will probably be more available than gasoline. Besides, I like diesels. 

I am interested in real-life fuel mileage and dependability issues. Service issues too. What trucks (year model, makes) require the use of DEF, anything that you could enlighten me on, but mostly, I am interested in fuel mileage information. I get 13-15 MPG in my 2003 4WD Chevy Suburban Z71. Can I realistically expect to get better mileage than that from a diesel?

I know next-to nothing about diesels, other than they require more oil, DEF (some models), two batteries, etc. I will probably buy a used truck, but new is not totally out of the question. I'll be looking forward to hearing from you and all your experiences and likes/dislikes about the diesel powered trucks. 

Thanks in advance.

Dennis


----------



## Profish00

Only the older fords get stolen, they just break in to the new ones.


----------



## BATWING

#1 Plenty of Chevys and Ram's get stolen
#2 If you are not hauling heavy, 3/4 truck is WAY overkill 
#3 There are new 1/2 ton diesels avail. I believe Ram has one out now

They also have diesel engine SUV's out that might fit the bill>> Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## artys_only

Go drive them and see what you like or dis like about them . They all have their good sides and down , I would go look at the new dodges 1/2 tons hear a lot of good stuff about them . I drive An 2006 dura max and it's still rolling strong with 160k on her . Good luck and let us know what you choose . I get 19Hwy but mines chipped .. New ones I am not sure on mileage .


----------



## cohibatex

you will be able to run up the mileage on a diesel engine but they will break and you will have to fix them, especially the new ones with all the emissions junk they put on them. I get 14cty 18hwy mpg in my '12 f250 and im sure all the other trucks around this year are about the same. the first thing you will notice is the cost of servicing your rig. you will go in for an oil change and they will tell you you need $400 worth of filters, fluid, etc. Im not sure but I would suspect that this is because these engines are much more high tech these days and require more attention.


----------



## Charlie in TX

IMO, too early to get the 1500 Ram diesel. Let it get some age and design proof. If you want a diesel truck, that is a good enough reason to get one. I would drive them all, even the ford. Get what you like and keep it insured.


----------



## rglide09

I bought my 2002 GMC / Duramax new and with 188K on it still runs strong. Buy a diesel if you plan to keep it for a long time, that's the only way it will pay for itself. If buying used buy from the owner if possible. If someone traded in a late model diesel there may be something wrong with it. Mileage is about the same with all makes. 1 ton trucks (dually) won't get the same mileage as a single axle. As far as maintenance, mine has one water separator filter to replace annually, not sure when DEF started. My truck holds 10 quarts of oil, not bad at all. The Allison transmissions GM uses are bullet proof if not hot rodded. 
Good luck


----------



## Sgrem

You will never make the fuel mileage argument....the math just doesn't support it. And the longevity argument doesn't work either since the diesels engines are surrounded by expensive 50,000mile parts. In the event of a disaster the samw trucks deliver both gas and diesel so diesel shortages will be the same.
If you don't tow a lot and heavy then there is no need....and no justification....other than you just want one. Welp....there ya go....if you just want one get whatever you like. I tow 3600 pound boat...3 weekends a month.....with my mercury mariner hybrid. 110,000 miles and I change the oil every 10k miles....one set of tires otherwise haven't spent a dime on it. 35+mpg normally. 23+mpg towing. Gas motors and most any truck or suv are just fine for most.....unless you tow a lot....or just want one. So go drive and get whichever you like.

I have driven every gas and diesel truck out there to 280,000 miles. The diesels were easily the most expensive to own and operate. I don't tow heavy anymore and wow man I don't miss those diesels at all. Don't need and don't want. On my second mercury mariner hybrid. Used my 2006 the same way sold it to a buddy at 130, 000 miles....he still has it well over 220k miles and he has changed one $100 pump. Original brakes even! My current 2011 has 110k and pulls like a champ. Very comfy amd very inexpensive to own and operate.

You don't need any justification but all the justifications you listed above just won't work mathematically.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Charlie in TX said:


> IMO, too early to get the 1500 Ram diesel. Let it get some age and design proof. If you want a diesel truck, that is a good enough reason to get one. I would drive them all, even the ford. Get what you like and keep it insured.


That motor has been in service as a commercial truck and mini bus motor for close to 8 years in Europe. It is a well proven design, and it gets a real 28mpg on the highway.


----------



## Drewtk

I have a 2013 F250 diesel that I bought new. For your purposes, just get a 1/2 ton truck or maybe a 3/4 ton gas truck. If you don't tow, the diesel is way overkill and all of the emissions **** that's required has made diesels less reliable. The engines still hold up fine but between EGR coolers, exhaust temperature sensors failing, etc. it's not worth the hassle unless you can take advantage of the diesel.

The gas engine will still last a long time. 

Mileage wise I get around 18 mpg cruising at 70 mph, but overall is around 15 mpg.


----------



## goodwood

Def started in 2011 models per EPA regs. 

5.9 cummins is reliable will get upper teens and lower 20 mpgs however it can have trans, drivetrain, and interior issues on the dodges.

Older dmaxes got good fuel but had injector issues. 

No matter what diesel you get youre gonna spend money on repairs. As mentioned cost of ownership and fuel mileage doesnt justify owning a diesel unless you tow a lot. With that said id rather have a diesel truck than a cadillac. id rather risk theft and drive a ford powerstroke.


----------



## SeaY'all

I have a 2014 2500HD 
I get about 17-20mpg on the highway. I tend to have a heavy foot so that kills me a bit. Around town I get 14-16.
Get what makes you happy


----------



## millertym_1978

2004 LB7 Duramax 163K miles only thing done to it has been injectors and water pump. Change all fluids and filters myself... No complaints


----------



## Charlie in TX

Pocketfisherman said:


> That motor has been in service as a commercial truck and mini bus motor for close to 8 years in Europe. It is a well proven design, and it gets a real 28mpg on the highway.


I've seen too many reports of self distruction on www.ram1500diesel.com to advise someone to buy it. I don't care how long it has been in production. This is a new application and there are bugs.


----------



## mas360

Charlie in TX said:


> I've seen too many reports of self distruction on www.ram1500diesel.com to advise someone to buy it. I don't care how long it has been in production. This is a new application and there are bugs.


Is this the same engine used in Dodge Sprinter?


----------



## TheGoose

The only thing I have to add is that the Ford gets stolen much more often because there are about 3x more Ford diesels on the road than chevy and ram. Look it up, it's a fact.


----------



## goodwood

Sprinters have benzes.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Yep, sprinter is MB.

The VM 3.0l has nat been used for 8 years. Only 4. From wikipedia 'In January 2011, VM Motori launched its brand new engine 3.0L V6 Variable Valve Timing A 630 DOHC With 241 HP and 550 NÂ·m (410 lbÂ·ft) of torque.'


----------



## fireguy

Bottom line, if you don't tow heavy stuff, you can't justify it. The cost of maintenance and upkeep is greater. Heavier, beefier truck is gonna use fuel. Some do get good mileage most are average. You just know that going in. Most all trucks now, gas as well are going to go 200k. Don't try to justify it, if that's what you want and can afford it go get one. They, each type are all good trucks, they each have their issues, it comes down to personal preference, enjoy it and don't look back.


----------



## dmwz71

Thanks to each and every one of you for your response. At this point, I think I have given up on the 3/4 diesel truck, and I am seriously considering the 1/2 ton Dodge Ram Eco-Diesel. I am talking to a dealership now in regards to ordering a 2016 model. I want to explore all possibilities, as I tend to keep a vehicle longer than most folks, and I am retiring in September, and this is very likely the last vehicle I will ever purchase for myself. Thanks again for all the great information and advice!


----------



## commtrd

sgrem said:


> You will never make the fuel mileage argument....the math just doesn't support it. And the longevity argument doesn't work either since the diesels engines are surrounded by expensive 50,000mile parts. In the event of a disaster the samw trucks deliver both gas and diesel so diesel shortages will be the same.
> If you don't tow a lot and heavy then there is no need....and no justification....other than you just want one. Welp....there ya go....if you just want one get whatever you like. I tow 3600 pound boat...3 weekends a month.....with my mercury mariner hybrid. 110,000 miles and I change the oil every 10k miles....one set of tires otherwise haven't spent a dime on it. 35+mpg normally. 23+mpg towing. Gas motors and most any truck or suv are just fine for most.....unless you tow a lot....or just want one. So go drive and get whichever you like.
> 
> I have driven every gas and diesel truck out there to 280,000 miles. The diesels were easily the most expensive to own and operate. I don't tow heavy anymore and wow man I don't miss those diesels at all. Don't need and don't want. On my second mercury mariner hybrid. Used my 2006 the same way sold it to a buddy at 130, 000 miles....he still has it well over 220k miles and he has changed one $100 pump. Original brakes even! My current 2011 has 110k and pulls like a champ. Very comfy amd very inexpensive to own and operate.
> 
> You don't need any justification but all the justifications you listed above just won't work mathematically.


I have to agree 100%. I drive a 2006 dodge ram QCSB and while I plan to keep this one till I die I would not do it again. And this truck has been an awesome truck bought from original owner in Florida. Diesels just flat cost more to own and operate. BUT gotta say that hearing twin turbos spoiling up hard and just the whole driving experience makes it worth it. Town my fifth wheel really well. I get around 18 mpg on Highway unless really getting after it then closer to 16. No emissions equipment and it's paid for.

I would say look into a half ton gasser unless ya really do need a diesel. Know what they say about opinions though...


----------



## dmwz71

Well, folks............Here it is four months later, and I am now the proud owner of a 2016 Ram Laramie Longhorn Eco-Diesel 4WD with the RamBox. I am still on my first tank of fuel, but the on-board computer is registering 22.5 MPG. Compare that to the 13.5-14.5 MPG I get in the Surburban (and the Ram should get even better with a few more miles on it), and you can see why I chose the Eco-Diesel! The power this thing has is pretty nice too......and I think it is a GREAT looking truck! Thanks to all for the advice, both pro Ram/Diesel and con!


----------



## teebo

*nice truck*

that is one nice looking ride.. glad for you.. I have a 3500 srw dodge (2010 model) doesn't get near the mileage you do, but its mine and I like it..but yours is much better looking..

teebo


----------



## Worm Drowner

Very nice ride!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Congratulations on your new ride, it looks great! Please keep us posted on what kind of real world mileage you get when it breaks in a bit...especially towing.


----------



## SeaY'all

Congrats! Nice ride


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

Its been a year, still have that eco diesel? What mileage or any issues have you seen?


----------



## SeaY'all

As Sgrem said, the fuel argument isnt a great case. 

I have a 2014 chevy 2500hd.
I leveled it and run 33 inch tires.
Real Life mileage is about 18 on the highway and would be better if I didnt drive like a bat outta H...
Oil change was 140 for synthetic. I get about 7500 miles to an oil change
I havnt had any issues with DEF. 
The only issue that I had was an aftermarket fuel filter. The gasket cracked and air got into the system. It was a 30 minute fix.

Towing a boat, I get about 13mpg. Towing a boat at 80, I get 11mpg
I just ordered a 2017 Dmax so mine may be for sale


----------



## dmwz71

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Its been a year, still have that eco diesel? What mileage or any issues have you seen?


Yep, I've still got it, and I am LOVIN' IT!! I have 30,000+ miles on it, and it has not missed a beat. We have been to New Mexico 4 times (our grandson is stationed there w/USAF), Arizona, Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, South Dakota, Nebraska, Oklahoma, as well as to Shreveport, Louisiana, and several trips to the deer lease near Del Rio.

I have towed a trailer to New Mexico and back, loaded with furniture, and to the lease and back. I do not have a lot of experience towing a trailer, but I can tell you that I could hardly tell the trailer was back there. I can hardly believe that there is only 240 HP, it feels like much more than that. I guess the 420 lb ft of torque has a lot to do with that.

I have averaged about 23-24 MPG overall, and the last trip to the deer lease and back, it was 26.4 (real world MPG, not truck computer.) It seems as though the fuel mileage is getting better and better.

The only expense for the truck so far has been oil changes and windshield wipers, and of course, the DEF. I get about 8,000 or so miles between oil cahnages, and pretty close to that many miles for the DEF. I am totally satisfied with it, and have not (and DO not) have any regrets about buying it. If I had to do it all over again, I would buy the same truck again in a heartbeat, except I would make sure I ordered a rear window defogger.


----------



## capone

sgrem said:


> You will never make the fuel mileage argument....the math just doesn't support it. And the longevity argument doesn't work either since the diesels engines are surrounded by expensive 50,000mile parts. In the event of a disaster the samw trucks deliver both gas and diesel so diesel shortages will be the same.
> If you don't tow a lot and heavy then there is no need....and no justification....other than you just want one. Welp....there ya go....if you just want one get whatever you like. I tow 3600 pound boat...3 weekends a month.....with my mercury mariner hybrid. 110,000 miles and I change the oil every 10k miles....one set of tires otherwise haven't spent a dime on it. 35+mpg normally. 23+mpg towing. Gas motors and most any truck or suv are just fine for most.....unless you tow a lot....or just want one. So go drive and get whichever you like.
> 
> I have driven every gas and diesel truck out there to 280,000 miles. The diesels were easily the most expensive to own and operate. I don't tow heavy anymore and wow man I don't miss those diesels at all. Don't need and don't want. On my second mercury mariner hybrid. Used my 2006 the same way sold it to a buddy at 130, 000 miles....he still has it well over 220k miles and he has changed one $100 pump. Original brakes even! My current 2011 has 110k and pulls like a champ. Very comfy amd very inexpensive to own and operate.
> 
> You don't need any justification but all the justifications you listed above just won't work mathematically.


It's not about pulling the load, it's about stopping. If you are willing to put your life on the line over saving a few thousand bucks then keep on keeping on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoose

Do you have the 3.55 gears in the rear end or the 3.92's?


----------



## dmwz71

TheGoose said:


> Do you have the 3.55 gears in the rear end or the 3.92's?


I have the 3.55 rear end..............


----------



## TheGoose

Well I bought one today. I will keep you posted...


----------

